# Anybody have experience with ********** wax and swissvax?



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

which one is the best? d e f i n i t i v e wax or swissvax?

Thanks for answering :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

To be honest, much like most waxes its personal and subjective. You will find some prefer one and some prefer the other, it's human nature. The best thing to do if you're after one is to set your budget accordingly then have a look at what it'll get you. 

I've tried multiple waxes from both and I can't fault either, nor pick a winner. I personally preferred Swisswax shield, but that was just me.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry this is off subject but why is d e f i n i t i v e in the swear filter??


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Spoony said:


> To be honest, much like most waxes its personal and subjective. You will find some prefer one and some prefer the other, it's human nature. The best thing to do if you're after one is to set your budget accordingly then have a look at what it'll get you.
> 
> I've tried multiple waxes from both and I can't fault either, nor pick a winner. I personally preferred Swisswax shield, but that was just me.


Thanks for answering! Looking for more feedback :wave:


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

ScottHannah said:


> Sorry this is off subject but why is d e f i n i t i v e in the swear filter??


I dont know


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

ScottHannah said:


> Sorry this is off subject but why is d e f i n i t i v e in the swear filter??


Maybe it makes you swear when you see how expensive it is.... 
" how [email protected]#@in much":devil:


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Maybe it makes you swear when you see how expensive it is....
> " how [email protected]#@in much":devil:


:lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For me it would definitely be D€finitive wax. Never been a big fan of Swissvax. Very overpriced for a plastic pot too. 
D€f wax present their waxes very very well and they are also very nice to use too. For me when you are paying the money in this sort of price bracket the occasion needs to feel very special. I don't get that with Swissvax. The performance of Def wax is very good too.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> For me it would definitely be D€finitive wax. Never been a big fan of Swissvax. Very overpriced for a plastic pot too.
> D€f wax present their waxes very very well and they are also very nice to use too. For me when you are paying the money in this sort of price bracket the occasion needs to feel very special. I don't get that with Swissvax. The performance of Def wax is very good too.


Do you know why the word is banned? Is the performance from def wax as good as swissvax?

Thanks for answering :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

What are we buying the wax or the pots


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

There was a big fall out with Def wax on here hence why it's blanked out.

I've used more Def waxes and never been disappointed with performance of any of them. Swissvax didn't wow me so what does that tell you?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> What are we buying the wax or the pots


We are buying both and as I said Swissvax has never wowed me. If it had I could have overlooked the packaging but it just didn't. Waxing a car should be a special kind of moment - Def wax gives you that.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> There was a big fall out with Def wax on here hence why it's blanked out.
> 
> I've used more Def waxes and never been disappointed with performance of any of them. Swissvax didn't wow me so what does that tell you?


That swissvax is hyped and overpriced ^^


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have used pretty much all swissvax waxes and a few def waxes. For ease of use then it would be swissvax. The def waxes you put on and buff off straight away. The presentation of def waxes are a lot better than swissvax just as blueberry said. It all depends on your budget for what type of wax you will get. You will get a better def wax than a swissvax wax for the same price. 
You are better trying to get hold of a sample pot of each and trying that way.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbh, apart from the very posh swissvax, they're all around the same price or cheaper than def wax :lol:

I'd much rather have swissvax than def too when you look into the companies


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

matt1234 said:


> I have used pretty much all swissvax waxes and a few def waxes. For ease of use then it would be swissvax. The def waxes you put on and buff off straight away. The presentation of def waxes are a lot better than swissvax just as blueberry said. It all depends on your budget for what type of wax you will get. You will get a better def wax than a swissvax wax for the same price.
> You are better trying to get hold of a sample pot of each and trying that way.


Thanks for answering, im still looking for more experiences. :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Ive used both and own both, and prefer def wax. 
What are you looking for? show wax, durability, an all rounder, what colour car, what type of budget?
All these factors may help someone offer you some advice


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Tbh, apart from the very posh swissvax, they're all around the same price or cheaper than def wax :lol:
> 
> I'd much rather have swissvax than def too when you look into the companies


Whats wrong with the company?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> There was a big fall out with Def wax on here hence why it's blanked out.
> 
> I've used more Def waxes and never been disappointed with performance of any of them. Swissvax didn't wow me so what does that tell you?


I might be wrong but I thought Def1nitive Wax threatened legal action against Detailing World if they used words such as def wax or the names of its waxes such as ***** Glaze (Duru$ Glaze).

If that indeed was the case, it all seems a bit heavy handed.

That said I prefer Swissvax.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Humlus said:


> Whats wrong with the company?


Nothing

Don't want to be bad mouthing or I'll get told off again :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Nothing
> 
> Don't want to be bad mouthing or I'll get told off again :lol:


Or threatened with legal action :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I like both, but price and cheap packaging does let swissvax down


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

heavyd said:


> Ive used both and own both, and prefer def wax.
> What are you looking for? show wax, durability, an all rounder, what colour car, what type of budget?
> All these factors may help someone offer you some advice


Looking for a show wax, and a wax with durability and an an all rounder + a wheel wax. Budget is un limited


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Humlus said:


> Looking for a show wax, and a wax with durability and an an all rounder + a wheel wax. Budget is un limited


I'd easily choose shield for a durable, autobahn is an awesome wheel wax

I'd choose odk glamour or auto finesse illusion for a show wax, both stunning

Hard to choose an all rounder, probably I'd flip over af spirit and odk sterling. I couldn't choose just a couple of tben in honesty though


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd easily choose shield for a durable, autobahn is an awesome wheel wax
> 
> I'd choose odk glamour or auto finesse illusion for a show wax, both stunning
> 
> Hard to choose an all rounder, probably I'd flip over af spirit and odk sterling. I couldn't choose just a couple of tben in honesty though


So you would not choose dw at all?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Humlus said:


> Looking for a show wax, and a wax with durability and an an all rounder + a wheel wax. Budget is un limited


You should then consider BMD also. Sirius is a seriously good show wax. I ️ the look of this on my RCZ. Then you have Morpheus which gives show wax looks but with durability. And you have Revolution wheel wax. Combine all this with their great offer of up to 50% off until Sunday - then it's a bit of a no brainer.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Humlus said:


> Looking for a show wax, and a wax with durability and an an all rounder + a wheel wax. Budget is un limited


For a show wax, you might not get much better than Lusso Oro Wax.

However, many may slate me on that but most probably have never tried it. But it's one of the best show waxes I've ever used.

Can be found here from one of our sponsors, More than Polish


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Humlus said:


> So you would not choose dw at all?


I'd rather a good product than one that's in a better presented box so no


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Spoony said:


> For a show wax, you might not get much better than Lusso Oro Wax.
> 
> However, many may slate me on that but most probably have never tried it. But it's one of the best show waxes I've ever used.
> 
> Can be found here from one of our sponsors, More than Polish


Good call


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Spoony said:


> For a show wax, you might not get much better than Lusso Oro Wax.
> 
> However, many may slate me on that but most probably have never tried it. But it's one of the best show waxes I've ever used.
> 
> Can be found here from one of our sponsors, More than Polish


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd rather a good product than one that's in a better presented box so no


surprised you dont rate Def wax as the wax for me is superior to most others I have tried. Which of the range have you used?

For me show edition and 0stendo both beat best of show by a country mile. ***** and Shield I am 50/50 on. I have a pot of the new pro edition DW are releasing and its brilliant. Goes on and off like a swissvax but looks and beading are great.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Zolasbackheel said:


> surprised you dont rate Def wax as the wax for me is superior to most others I have tried. Which of the range have you used?
> 
> For me show edition and 0stendo both beat best of show by a country mile. ***** and Shield I am 50/50 on. I have a pot of the new pro edition DW are releasing and its brilliant. Goes on and off like a swissvax but looks and beading are great.


Thanks for sharing you experiance. :thumb: Please continue sharing your experiences!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've wanted to try duru$ for ages. Apparently its a great arounder. 

I've never tried def waxes but have swissvax. Although nice, swiss vax isn't worth the price tag.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Spoony said:


> For a show wax, you might not get much better than Lusso Oro Wax.
> 
> However, many may slate me on that but most probably have never tried it. But it's one of the best show waxes I've ever used.


Is this the same Lusso Oro Wax that you sold to me on the personal sales thread?http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348091&page=2


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Not speaking as a manufacturer here buy as a collector!

I have used pretty much all def waxes and swissvax waxes and Number 1 is still one of the best waxes I have ever used... If your looking at high end waxes I would choose def wax anyday over the others! but you cant get away from the fact that CR smells amazing!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> I might be wrong but I thought Def1nitive Wax threatened legal action against Detailing World if they used words such as def wax or the names of its waxes such as ***** Glaze (Duru$ Glaze).
> 
> If that indeed was the case, it all seems a bit heavy handed.
> 
> That said I prefer Swissvax.


What a ridiculous state of affairs. From what I remember, Despicable Wax were more than happy to use the forum for publicity when they started out. Then disappeared up their ar5eholes when forum members dared post anything other than a glowing review. To me, this shows a degree of contempt for customers that Gerald Ratner could only have dreamt of.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Obsession Wax said:


> Not speaking as a manufacturer here buy as a collector!
> 
> I have used pretty much all def waxes and swissvax waxes and Number 1 is still one of the best waxes I have ever used... If your looking at high end waxes I would choose def wax anyday over the others! but you cant get away from the fact that CR smells amazing!


Thanks for sharing your experiance!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bulkhead said:


> What a ridiculous state of affairs. From what I remember, Despicable Wax were more than happy to use the forum for publicity when they started out. Then disappeared up their ar5eholes when forum members dared post anything other than a glowing review. To me, this shows a degree of contempt for customers that Gerald Ratner could only have dreamt of.


I don't remember it being like that at all, they gained publicity for presenting some class rivalling products that matched competitors and better presented. 
Also there were a lot of great offers for detailing world members that again the competitors don't offer, it's a shame they and detailing world had to go their own ways but tbh that's history now and tbh this is going way off topic!
Bottom line their waxes are easily some of the best on the market and do compete well with the competition, as per anything detailing wise they are not for everyone so you pays your money takes yer choice!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

msb said:


> I don't remember it being like that at all, they gained publicity for presenting some class rivalling products that matched competitors and better presented.
> Also there were a lot of great offers for detailing world members that again the competitors don't offer, it's a shame they and detailing world had to go their own ways but tbh that's history now and tbh this is going way off topic!
> Bottom line their waxes are easily some of the best on the market and do compete well with the competition, as per anything detailing wise they are not for everyone so you pays your money takes yer choice!


I'm sure their products are great but that doesn't excuse their behaviour. They started their own forum and, as moderators, could delete unfavourable content. If they are confident in their products, why hit DW with threats of action if members mention their name or the name of their waxes? When I last checked, freedom of speech was still alive and kicking.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> Is this the same Lusso Oro Wax that you sold to me on the personal sales thread?http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348091&page=2


Sure is. You've not used it yet?


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Any other experiences?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like best of show,and still I hate they don't want to sell it in europe


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i have only used swissvax out of the two brands & find them so easy to apply/remove.my fav out of the ones ive tried is shield.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Spoony said:


> Sure is. You've not used it yet?


I have, and I really like it. Applying by was my preferered method with the golden rich smell and the buttery smooth application. I left it on the car bonnet (spread thick) for ages, and it still buffed off with ease to a warm deep wet shine. It really is a pleasure to use, and own imh.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax for me. 

Prefer them in use. 

Def wax are presented nicer. 

Am sure the argument started as they state they made their waxes themselves which they don't. and when asked about it they spat the dummy.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> Swissvax for me.
> 
> Prefer them in use.
> 
> ...


Who is making the waxes for def wax?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Used (but not bought,know a rep )loads of Swisswax. Nothing wrong with it but nothing to write home about ime #overpriced. Never tried Def.Wax so can't comment.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Used (but not bought,know a rep )loads of Swisswax. Nothing wrong with it but nothing to write home about ime #overpriced. Never tried Def.Wax so can't comment.


Ok, thanks for sharing your experience thoe :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bulkhead said:


> I'm sure their products are great but that doesn't excuse their behaviour. They started their own forum and, as moderators, could delete unfavourable content. If they are confident in their products, why hit DW with threats of action if members mention their name or the name of their waxes? When I last checked, freedom of speech was still alive and kicking.


As one of those moderators i can't say in the time its been running i've not deleted much at all, only very rare occasions usually people not complying with sales rules or offensive/explicit language and content, same as you would get on any forum.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Humlus said:


> Who is making the waxes for def wax?


They make them, no one else:thumb:

Best bet if you can find one as they are getting a bit thin on the ground is try and find a Duru5 or 0stendo sample(or any sample infact they are all good)and try for yourself before committing to a full pot:thumb:


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

msb said:


> They make them, no one else:thumb:
> 
> Best bet if you can find one as they are getting a bit thin on the ground is try and find a Duru5 or 0stendo sample(or any sample infact they are all good)and try for yourself before committing to a full pot:thumb:


I will, so Duru5 and 0stendo is the waxes you recommend that i get a sample of? Anyone else?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Rascal_69 said:


> Swissvax for me.
> 
> Prefer them in use.
> 
> ...


After a recent meeting with the owner of ********** wax. I am in no doubt the they are in full control and make all their own waxes.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Humlus said:


> I will, so Duru5 and 0stendo is the waxes you recommend that i get a sample of? Anyone else?


Carrr£ra and Show edition are also nice:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Ub1que Glaze.. is a great all rounder...often overlooked.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Humlus said:


> I will, so Duru5 and 0stendo is the waxes you recommend that i get a sample of? Anyone else?


They are all good just those are my personal favorites:thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

The new wax they are releasing is called pro edition and it goes on/off in the same way as the Swissvax range. The water behaviour and durability are a step above Swissvax though so this may be a sort of compromise between the 2.

There are so many good ones though. I have not tried a bad Def Wax yet. They are 100% made in house as well. A 5 minute chat with them and you will know how passionate they are about their waxes.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Used both and prefer Swissvax, not fussed about the box! It's what's inside that matters and I remeber the owner of def wax being a bit of a tool! They ran lots of offers at the beginning and messed a lot of people around.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sometimes a picture speaks a thousand words in all  Swissvax cr


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Catwoman said:


> Used both and prefer Swissvax, not fussed about the box! It's what's inside that matters and I remeber the owner of def wax being a bit of a tool! They ran lots of offers at the beginning and messed a lot of people around.


Just curious as to if you've actually ever spoken to them???
And what qualifies someone whos been here a few months to comment on something that went on nearly 2 years ago:lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bigmac3161 said:


> Sometimes a picture speaks a thousand words in all  Swissvax cr


Looks good:thumb:


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Catwoman said:


> Used both and prefer Swissvax, not fussed about the box! It's what's inside that matters and I remeber the owner of def wax being a bit of a tool! They ran lots of offers at the beginning and messed a lot of people around.


Can't remember being messed around. Purchased samples offers and were great value and service.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

msb said:


> As one of those moderators i can't say in the time its been running i've not deleted much at all, only very rare occasions usually people not complying with sales rules or offensive/explicit language and content, same as you would get on any forum.


It wasn't necessarily the Moderators but the woman who swung the axe in a very heavy handed way which made a real mockery of the forum and company, if I'm honest. She went a long way to totally ruining the Def wax experience for me. Luckily she has now left giving hope that things can only get better.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do have pro edition and it's nice. 

Plus cheaper than swissvax. 

I prefer scent of swissvax and love the fact I can leave it on car for days and still be buffed off effortlessly. 

Def wax pro is on my own car. I was comparing bos, desireable and pro.

Look wise not much in it. Def wax and bos are better than desireable
Def wax is better to use than desireable.


----------

